# Step7 5.3 Demo?



## Totti (6 Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich suche eine Demo zur Step7 V5.3 Prof. zwecks Test.
Gab es seinerzeit einmal auf der Siemens-Homepage zum Download aber dort wird scheinbar nur noch die LITE-Version angeboten.
Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Link oder eine Bezugsquelle?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 Juni 2006)

Kennst du denn niemanden die CD´s hat ? Wenn du keine Lizenzdiskette hast kannst du eine 14-Tage-Trial-License aktivieren.


----------

